# Help FreeBSD 9.0 for RAID 1



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 17, 2012)

Good afternoon, esteemed members of this forum.

Not long ago downloaded the FreeBSD 9.0 release
She got such a problem until now was a FreeBSD 8.2 server using TC for household use the Internet in our distribution between the apartments and so testing for web development

It should be a raid controller, do not judge strictly VT6421
This controller has a BIOS of creating a mirror for two WD Raptor hard drives after a raid download to install from a DVD disc dohozhu to label the disk and the system does not see my newly created disk array (ar0). And only sees drives ad4 and ad6
I try to install FreeBSD 8.2 see everything is and when partitioning is the choice (ar0) system is working fine.

Help how to deal with FreeBSD 9.0

log of the drives and raid array working order there is evidence to FreeBSD 8.2

```
ad4: 70911MB <WDC WD740ADFD-00NLR5 21.07QR5> at ata2-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
ad6: 70911MB <WDC WD740ADFD-00NLR5 21.07QR5> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
ar0: 70911MB <VIA Tech V-RAID RAID1> status: READY
ar0: disk0 READY (master) using ad4 at ata2-master
ar0: disk1 READY (mirror) using ad6 at ata3-master
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

Seems similar: Thread 28895


----------



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 17, 2012)

No does not work, I have a new installation and not install.


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2012)

You would be much better off using gmirror(8) for RAID1 since you have a new install, turn off RAID in bios settings and use the disks as plain disks. The handbook has instructions how to convert an existing install into RAID 1 with gmirror(8):

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html


----------



## gkontos (Jan 17, 2012)

Have a look at 3.2.3 ATA/SATA subsystem now cam(4)-based in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE Notes.

Note the differences between ataraid(4)() and the new graid(8)() GEOM class.


----------



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. Today, try as it is written here http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308


----------



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 18, 2012)

All done, does not work. The system boot does not see my hardware RAID! Why do you complicate things, help me!


----------



## gkontos (Jan 18, 2012)

So, did you try to boot with:

[CMD=""] set geom_raid_load="YES"[/CMD]
[CMD=""] boot[/CMD]


----------



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 18, 2012)

All done as you have written but not in /dev there is nothing even /dev/raid/r0.

Here are screen shots:
http://nsname.ru/DSC00221.JPG
http://nsname.ru/DSC00222.JPG


----------



## kniaz-tolya (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, but there is nothing to no avail.
In the / dev / no raid / r0 without any changes.
I wanted to make screen shots but then do not miss.
Excuse me for my translation, I just with Russia.


----------



## freepaddler (Jan 20, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> So, did you try to boot with:
> 
> [CMD=""] set geom_raid_load="YES"[/CMD]
> [CMD=""] boot[/CMD]



This does not work. I've faced the same problem with new 9.0 Release installation.
It seems, that the loader does not load the module with the variable set. 
There is no geom_raid in kldstat output
I found 2 workarounds:

1. Try to load geom_raid module instead of setting a variable in loader:
[CMD=""]load geom_raid[/CMD]
[CMD=""]boot[/CMD]

2. When bsdinstall starts select <Shell> instead of <Install>. After a shell is loaded, run 
`# kldload geom_raid`
You'll see that the raid is recognized. Then just run bsdinstall and continue with installation to the r0 drive.

This works for me. Unfortunately I'm not sure, that this will solve the problem to *kniaz-tolya*, because of difference in supported metadata formats of ataraid(8) and graid(8). It seems that graid(8) does not support VIA Tech V-RAID. The only way i see is to switch back to ata(4) from cam(4).

I suggest to go with the 2nd workaround just to see if your raid is supported or not.


----------

